# Cannondale Quick Carbon 2



## budda007 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum.

Just wondering if anyone has test road the 2011 Quick Carbon 2 by chance?

Wanted to know what your guys thoughts were.

Thanks in Advance!


----------

